# Aging



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I responded to someone's post and as I was looking over my reply, I saw the age counter below. I remember finding that counter shortly after I joined SM. Angel was still a baby, less than a year old. I remember watching that counter as she grew and got older. Look at it now. My baby is 12 years and 1 month old. I hate that she's getting old. My pug, Annie, is a year older than Angel. I get sad when I think about how old she is, but then I just have to turn my thoughts around to how much pleasure and joy I get from my girls. :wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Aww, you and Angel are the originals on this board! I know, it is hard when they get older. But you're right, the time we have with them is to be treasured :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Jodi is 11 years and 4 months, I know what you mean. Suddenly he is older, although he is off to the races each morning, jumping and spinning. He doesn't act like an older dog except for long naps and walking a little less on walks. But not much, he still pulls me along. I hope we both get to enjoy them for several years yet.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I know what you mean. Sweetness turned 10 on Feb. 13 and I think Tessa is a few months older than that. I pray for more good years and hang on to every precious moment with all my heart!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

My Sandy who was a mix and my shadow was 17 when he passed. He was healthy until about a month before, it was so hard letting him go.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I know what you mean. I get myself all sad when I realize that Pipper is already 6 1/2. How can that be possible? :w00t:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Not sure where the time went either since our Chrissy was 10 years on on 12/24/17!! And it seems as though it was just yesterday when we got her. Although she is a little bit over 10, she still acts like a Puppy and hopefully she will be with us for as much time as possible.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I totally understand. My Madison is 10 years, 4 months. It was harder on me when she turned 10 than it was when I turned 60! I mostly try not to think about it.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Reading this and looking at the pictures just made me smile because no matter how old they are adorable!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzi is just 8 but this last year I have seen a decline in how he acts---how he stands in one spot w/his head cocked down at the same angle---I know he has always had the leg issue so hopefully that isn't going to influence his health dramatically. He gets supplements so we do what we can. . .


----------



## lonewolf (Dec 23, 2017)

I inherited my mothers Maltese, Robby, in Sept. of 2015. He was 14 1/2 at that time but he's basically been under my care since March of 2008 due to her health problems. So, he's pretty much been under my care for 10 years. I've owned mainly big dogs before then. German Shepard's and wolf hybrids. All were gentle giants because my love made them that way.
But Robby is my special baby and always will be. Even when he eventually does pass which in inevitable, I believe Maltese are a special breed. Bred to love and be loved. They are truly a special breed. I never would have bought a toy dog but I find him to be the most loving and loyal sweetheart I've ever had the pleasure of owning. A special breed indeed and I will adopt another when he is gone. 
But, he's anything but gone. He still looks and acts like a puppy. Such joyful little dogs these are! I have no doubt that he will stay a playful sweetheart until his health fails, which is just a question of time. 17 years and 5 days old and he rules my life. I guess what I'm trying to say is that no matter how long they live, everyday is a gift to be cherished. No-one wants their dog to pass but then no-one wants their babies to out live them either. My mother was lucky to have me take over all his care. but I consider myself lucky to have the privilege. So as others have stated, enjoy them while you have them. Whether it's for 8 years or 18 years. The pain of losing them will be the same. At least in my opinion.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

lonewolf said:


> I inherited my mothers Maltese, Robby, in Sept. of 2015. He was 14 1/2 at that time but he's basically been under my care since March of 2008 due to her health problems. So, he's pretty much been under my care for 10 years. I've owned mainly big dogs before then. German Shepard's and wolf hybrids. All were gentle giants because my love made them that way.
> But Robby is my special baby and always will be. Even when he eventually does pass which in inevitable, I believe Maltese are a special breed. Bred to love and be loved. They are truly a special breed. I never would have bought a toy dog but I find him to be the most loving and loyal sweetheart I've ever had the pleasure of owning. A special breed indeed and I will adopt another when he is gone.
> But, he's anything but gone. He still looks and acts like a puppy. Such joyful little dogs these are! I have no doubt that he will stay a playful sweetheart until his health fails, which is just a question of time. 17 years and 5 days old and he rules my life. I guess what I'm trying to say is that no matter how long they live, everyday is a gift to be cherished. No-one wants their dog to pass but then no-one wants their babies to out live them either. My mother was lucky to have me take over all his care. but I consider myself lucky to have the privilege. So as others have stated, enjoy them while you have them. Whether it's for 8 years or 18 years. The pain of losing them will be the same. At least in my opinion.


:goodpost:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

The years have passed quickly. I remember when most of our dogs were puppies. Bogie was about a year old when we joined SM. He will be 14 July 20th. I've been pretty lucky. 
My two have been pretty healthy, well except for teeth. They both have slowed down some but still are happy and loving and every once in a while they will revert to puppy mode.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

lonewolf said:


> I guess what I'm trying to say is that no matter how long they live, everyday is a gift to be cherished.


So true. Thank you for this beautiful reminder.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

lonewolf said:


> I guess what I'm trying to say is that no matter how long they live, everyday is a gift to be cherished. No-one wants their dog to pass but then no-one wants their babies to out live them either. My mother was lucky to have me take over all his care. but I consider myself lucky to have the privilege. So as others have stated, enjoy them while you have them. Whether it's for 8 years or 18 years. The pain of losing them will be the same. At least in my opinion.


I agree completely. Old or young, or somewhere in the middle, it will hurt just the same. They bring so much joy and pleasure to our lives. This has been an interesting read.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Gosh I remember when I was the new kid on the block here. Sooo long ago. Never been on a forum before, didn't even know how to post and looking for a Maltese. As they say, the rest is history and Tyler just turned 9 on Valentine's Day. :w00t: Feels like I was just welcoming my 8 month old puppy.But like the others, he still looks and sometimes acts like a puppy. I do believe his anti-seizure meds slow his system down but I would do anything to keep him from having them so I accept the trade offs. He's still as sweet as he was when we brought him home and I love him to pieces. :wub:
I wanted to add that in all the work I've done with AMAR we get in many seniors. Lately, as NE Coordinator, I was responsible for two who were 11 years old. I'm so thrilled to say they were both adopted and their parents are so thrilled. There are many people who write on applications that they want a young dog...oh what they're missing.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

My two are only 5 1/2 now. My last boy Rocco was deathly ill at the age of 8 1/2 when I had to say good bye to him. It broke my heart. I love to hear story's like Lonewolf who has a 17 year old. Hopefully we will have our babies will live a long life.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sue, totally agree w/the above! Our adopted, deaf dog, Bo--was such a sweetheart. We only had him 15 months due to cancer but I would do it again in a heartbeat. Next time we will go through the AMAR but it seems they don't have much to offer in TX. I guess I am grateful for that.
I love the seniors---wish I could start a home for all of them. K & L are not so good w/other dogs coming to stay w/us---but then Kitzi did not want Lisi initially either. I think he has a jealous streak & Lisi is bossy. It is a good idea to "try out" sometimes before jumping in---fostering might be the way to try.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Sue, totally agree w/the above! Our adopted, deaf dog, Bo--was such a sweetheart. We only had him 15 months due to cancer but I would do it again in a heartbeat. Next time we will go through the AMAR but it seems they don't have much to offer in TX. I guess I am grateful for that.
> I love the seniors---wish I could start a home for all of them. K & L are not so good w/other dogs coming to stay w/us---but then Kitzi did not want Lisi initially either. I think he has a jealous streak & Lisi is bossy. It is a good idea to "try out" sometimes before jumping in---fostering might be the way to try.


Sandi - unfortunately we have had dogs in TX. One recently who needed a foster home but I didn't reach out to you because at the time I think you had your hands full with Dwt and the kids not being well. I did reach out to Glenda but she could only transport. We don't have a coordinator or any foster families who applied anywhere in TX, there so we try to point people in another direction. Very hard to do and not our first choice for sure. Luckily we had a reputable breeder who was wonderful enough to take that dog in to foster.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Sandi - unfortunately we have had dogs in TX. One recently who needed a foster home but I didn't reach out to you because at the time I think you had your hands full with Dwt and the kids not being well. I did reach out to Glenda but she could only transport. We don't have a coordinator or any foster families who applied anywhere in TX, there so we try to point people in another direction. Very hard to do and not our first choice for sure. Luckily we had a reputable breeder who was wonderful enough to take that dog in to foster.


Oh Sue, I am sorry to hear that! But glad someone reputable stepped in. We have a good set-up here for fostering, but are unreliable in terms of when we will actually be here. I don't want to take on something & not be able to carry it through. If you are in a pinch sometime, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Sandi - unfortunately we have had dogs in TX. One recently who needed a foster home but I didn't reach out to you because at the time I think you had your hands full with Dwt and the kids not being well. I did reach out to Glenda but she could only transport. We don't have a coordinator or any foster families who applied anywhere in TX, there so we try to point people in another direction. Very hard to do and not our first choice for sure. Luckily we had a reputable breeder who was wonderful enough to take that dog in to foster.


Oh Sue, I’m so glad you found someone to take that baby. I sure wish I could have helped foster but with three little dogs, a year old Border Collie, and three cats (one of which is not well) living in our house, I just didn’t think it would be a good situation for a foster. Anybody want a cat? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Madison's Mom said:


> Oh Sue, I’m so glad you found someone to take that baby. I sure wish I could have helped foster but with three little dogs, a year old Border Collie, and three cats (one of which is not well) living in our house, I just didn’t think it would be a good situation for a foster. Anybody want a cat? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


YES! but I am allergic to cats.:HistericalSmiley:
How about one of the dogs?


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

Omg I totally understand what you mean! My Mac will he 12 next month. He is still silly and crazy and wants to play all the time which is such a comfort. But at the same time we can’t over do it. Last thanksgiving he wanted me to chase him so I did. We played and played... then my poor baby’s back was sore for a few days. 😞 the vet said nothing seeiousbor anything. Just sore like it happens with people as we age. But omg breaks my heart! 
The nurse called my Mac a senior citizen! I cried. 
I tell him not long ago he was younger than me. Now he’s older. So not fair. 😞


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

All of our "kids" are getting older....I've already lost Archie and Tinker....

Thankfully Miss Abbey is doing great! The girl will turn 14 in November!!!!

She is still my most agile and inquisitive pup. Although she does sleep longer and deeper these days. The girl is amazing! I just wish I could get rid of her terrible tear stains! They started during the time I stayed at my dad's house for several months, and I have never been able to get rid of them. But at least she's healthy.

I almost can't believe baby Ava will turn 10 in September!!! :w00t::w00t: 

...but she's still just a baby. ...right? :innocent:


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Holding on tight*

Not a single day goes by that I don't think with _*dread*_ about that day when my Baby will go to the bridge :smcry:. I try not to focus on it but I can't help myself, it goes through my mind anyway. I also worry about him losing his health. I worry about everyone in my family for that matter, including myself because I want to be able to be here to take care of Baby. I have had a lot of losses in my life and I think that's why it's on my mind so often because I know how fragile & fleeting life can be. I try to focus on and be thankful for the 'here and the now' and keep the dark worries away..... I know it is all in Gods hands whatever happens and when, and I have to remind myself of that. My Baby will be 6 in September 2018. I love him dearly and can't imagine my life without him, he is precious:tender::heart:


----------

